# Stimmungsbericht Mountainbike Challenge 17.05.09 in Litzendorf/Bamberg



## udokah (20. Mai 2009)

*Saisonauftakt der Ritchey Mountainbike-Challenge auf deutschem Boden*
*Traumhaftes Wetter und beste Stimmung und volles Haus in Litzendorf*

*Es ist mein erstes Mal. Nein, nein, mein allererster Bike Marathon. Vernünftig wie ich bin, habe ich mich zunächst für die mittlere Distanz (40km, 790hm) entschieden. Um mich herum hektische Betriebsamkeit. Ein Fahrer sitzt bereits um 9h auf der Rolle und fährt sich warm. Soweit das Auge blickt, junge, drahtige, sehnige Athleten, Muskeln, ölige Beine mit durchschimmernden Adern. Teamtrikots in allen Farben. Jede Menge bestes Material. Ritchey Carbon, Rennfeilen jenseits der 10kg Marke. Der Duft von Xenofit liegt in der Luft.*
*Die Sonne scheint. Die Boxen wummern ordentlichen stimmungsvollen Sound in die Arena.*

*Bin ich nervös? Meine Startnummer hab ich schon. 344 hört sich nach Mittelfeld an. Allmählich wird es hektisch. An der Startlinie drängeln die ersten Cracks während sich auf dem Gelände in Litzendorf die restliche Bikerwelt noch in Gelassenheit übt.*

*Mit einem Paukenschlag im Wortsinne eröffnet eine fränkische Trommelcombo 15 Minuten vor Rennbeginn den Countdown. Ich hab mir vorgenommen, mich nicht hetzen zu lassen. Einfach nur mitrollen soll meine Devise sein. Dachte ich bis dahin noch.*
*5, 4, 3, 2, eiiiiiiiiiiins und schon knattert der Quadfahrer dem über 600köpfigen Starterfeld voran. Mein Puls ist bereits nach den ersten Kurbelumdrehungen bei 160. Es hilft nix. Da muss ich nun durch. Der erste Anstieg und nur am Rande nehme ich die ersten Hügelformationen der wunderschönen fränkischen Schweiz wahr. Meine kläglichen Versuche im Pulk einen Scherz zu platzieren werden von meinen direkten Konkurrenten ignoriert. Bereits nach 3 Kilometern dann die erste echte Bergwertung. Weicher schwarzer, lehmiger Waldboden saugt uns alles aus den Waden. Das dicht gedrängte Feld schiebt die gut 200hm bis zur Kuppe.*

*Während sich hier die ersten noch quälen sind die Favoriten Andreas Strobl und Birgit Söllner im Wortsinne schon über alle Berge. Mein Puls hat sich nur marginal verändert, ebenso wie meine Renntaktik. Ich habe erkannt, dass mitrollen keine Lösung ist und auf den restlichen 35km nun keine Gnade mehr gewährt wird. Ich lass mich nicht mehr überholen und immer wenn ein Trikot vor mir auftaucht erwacht ein bislang nie gekannter Killerinstinkt in mir. Es macht Spass. Adrenalin strömt.*

*Der Kurs ist nicht sonderlich schwer, Trailpassagen über weichen Waldboden, Abfahrten auf guten Schottenpisten, die Anstiege meist moderat und doch zu keinem Zeitpunkt langweilig.*

*Während in der Königsklasse (80km, 1580hm) bei den Damen Birgit Söllner (Team Firebike) und Babara Kaltenhauser (Stevens) sowie Kerstin Brachtendorf (Fiat Rotwild) am Ende das Rennen für sich entscheiden, ist der Kampf bei den Herren durchaus eng: Andreas Strobl (Team VauDe Simplon) entscheidet mit 10 Sekunden Vorsprung das Rennen vor Samuel Faruhn (Team Dynamics) und seinem Teamkollegen Robert Palmberger, der 11 Sekunden später als dritter die Ziellinie quert.*

*In der 40km Klasse steht Birgit Schnapp (Sirius) vor Christine Oberndorfer (Bergziegen Oberpfalz) und Katja Hentschel (FXX Mountain Cycl.) auf dem Podest. Bei den Herren B erkämpft sich Thomas Lauterbach (Ghost) mit 4 Sekunden Vorsprung den ersten Platz vor Lukas Gerum (Texpa Simplon) und Daniel Erhart (ZRB Racing).*

Fazit: ein durchaus gelungener Saisonauftakt auf deutschem Boden, perfekt organisiert, bei bestem Wetter und bester Stimmung. Die Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge geht in die nächste Runde am 07.06.09 im Tegernseer Tal. Man sieht sich.

***ende****
© Udo Kewitsch, 18.05.09
Zeichen 3542 Zeilen 52 ***


----------



## naishy (20. Mai 2009)

Super Bericht.

Bis zum Tegernsee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (20. Mai 2009)

Macht Spaß zu lesen...

und wie lief es nun bei dir?


----------



## udokah (20. Mai 2009)

tja, wie lief es nun bei mir?  gute frage. aus sicht des ersttäters würde ich sagen: super. Rang 32 in meiner klasse (senioren I, räusper) und insgesamt im klassement irgendwo bei gesamt 109 oder so .... ich bin zufrieden ... und der stachel sitzt 
habt spass. udo, www.udokah.de


----------



## herr.gigs (21. Mai 2009)

Dein Bericht ist echt ein Witz, habs nicht fassen können wie ich das gelesen habe auf BSN. Nur mal so, wenn das tatsächlich dein 1. Marathon war: Bamberg war nix, aber auch gar nix.
Fahr mal diesen Sommer ein paar Klassiker wo die Orga sich über jahre eingespielt hat und kaum irgendwelche Fehler vorkommen. WEil wir kritisieren hier nicht nur, es gibt auch Lob. Aber wie geschrieben, dieses Jahr nicht für den FSM
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383144&page=2


----------



## udokah (21. Mai 2009)

hi mr gigs. hm ... ich gehe mal davon aus, du meinst das mit "dem witz" auch tatsächlich so. also von meiner seite dazu folgendes: es war wirklich mein erster. und nochmal: es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. vielleicht geht es noch besser - gut möglich. auch ein fest am abend zuvor, wäre prima ... aber  dennoch bamberg war rund und gut und mir  (!) hat es an nix gefehlt ! .... aber als pressesprecher der challenge werde ich noch die weiteren stationen kennenlernen und dann auch eine vergleichsmöglichkeit haben. ich werde euch wissen lassen.

habt spass
udo


----------



## herr.gigs (22. Mai 2009)

Wirklich nix gegen Deine Person, aber wenn ich einen Pressesprecher nehme, der aktiv an den Rennen teilnimmt, er aber selber keine Rennerfahrung bisher gemacht hat und diese noch sammelt, dann ist das von den Verantwortlichen schlecht. Wenn deine Berichte intern verwendet würden ok, aber wenn sie an die Öffentlichkeit gehen, verzerren sie das tatsächliche Bild. Die Streckenabsperrung war klasse, das Angebot im Ziel an Verpflegung auch aber:

keine getrennten Duschen (wo gibts noch sowas)
nur ein Klowagen (war zu wenig)
eine Siegererhung, die laut PM von Hai Bike sich ewig zog und wohl etwas wirr war http://www.bikesportnews.de/nc/race...aibike-jagdzeilen-der-haibike-newsletter.html
eine Strecke, fast ohne Trails
dafür 2 Matschlöcher, die das Rennen sicher nicht attraktiver machten.
von der "Fränkischen Schweiz" habe ich am Sonntag so gut wie nix gesehen.
Die Streckenverpflegung war sehr dünn vom Angebot und schlecht platziert. usw. Also so wie du schreibst "perfekt organisiert" war es sicher nicht. Fahr mal in Frammersbach mit... weil dann würde ich auch gerne deine Lobeshymnen im Internet lesen


----------



## mhu (22. Mai 2009)

Ich fand den FSMM auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser als in den letzten Jahren. Klar gibt es aufwändiger und besser organisierte Veranstaltungen, aber gerade für Einsteiger finde ich das Rennen ideal. Auf sportograf.de gibt es auch schöne Bilder.


----------



## udokah (23. Mai 2009)

Richtig - seh ich auch so.
Fotos von Sportograf sind absolut Spitze.

Ansonsten noch ein paar Worte, Mr. Gigs:
Klowagen - habe keinen Stau gesehen, keine Beschwerden gehört
Matschpfützen: hm. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man die Attraktivität nicht an der Zahl oder Nichtzahl von unkalkulierbaren Pfützen festmachen kann
Pressesprecher: tja, mein erstes Rennen, aber nicht meine erste Pressearbeit ... vielleicht war das der Grund mich zu bitten, den Job zu machen ... und sag es noch einmal: es hat megaaspass gemacht ... und das beste: ich würd es wieder tun 

Also, entspann dich, freu Dich auf noch wertigere REnnen und lass all jenen, die Spass in Litzendorf hatte, auch selbigen !
Wir sehen uns gerne auf der Challenge in diesem Jahr ... gibt ja noch ein paar äußerst interessante Termine !

Have fun. Ride on, Udo


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2009)

Also die Orga und das Rennen waren sicher nicht schlecht, aber perfekt würde ich es nicht nennen. Keine Fragen ich hab schon viele Rennen mit gemacht die schlechter Organisiert waren mit falschen Streckenausschreibungen usw., aber auch in Litzendorf hat nicht alles gestimmt, kein Drama aber man muss es auch nicht verschweigen.
Der 1. lange Trail im Matsch bergauf, kommt einfach etwas zu früh, da das Feld noch rel. eng zusammen ist, gibt es hier zwangsläufig Stau, insbesondere wenn Lang- und Kurzdistanz gemeinsam gestartet werden. Und ich hätte mir doch den einen oder anderen Trail auch bergab gewünscht, hätte einfach mehr Spaß gemacht als nur auf Schotter runterzufahren. Höhenangaben warn auch etwas zu viel. Duschen, naja weiß nicht ist mir egal, aber ungewöhnlich ist es schon...
Aber wie schon gesagt, anderen Veranstaltern sind schon größere Patzer unterlaufen...


----------



## sunflowerbiker (23. Mai 2009)

udokah schrieb:


> Richtig - seh ich auch so.
> Fotos von Sportograf sind absolut Spitze.
> 
> Ansonsten noch ein paar Worte, Mr. Gigs:
> ...



Also ich hatte mein Auto, 10 m vom Klowagen entfernt stehen und hab es nicht geschafft vorm Rennen noch hineinzukommen, also da war die ganze Zeit eine Schlange. Ich wollte dann aufs Damen WC und da war sogar alles besetzt und als ich dran war kamen wieder 3 Damen so das ich auch nicht Ihren Thron stürzen wollte. 

Und über die Strecke währe schon toll gewesen wenn es selektive gewesen währe, dann hätte man die sch....ß Windschattenfahrer auch los bekommen.

Mir war es ja fast egal weil ich das Treppchen verfehlt habe, aber ich hatte nen Kumpel dabei und der hat es geschafft. Dann warteten wir fast den ganzen Sonntag auf ne Siegerehrung, zum auswachsen.

Habs nach einer Runde gut sein lassen, aber für die die 2 Runden gefahren sind und mit flotter Geschwindigkeit an der Verpflegungsstelle vorbei gefahren sind, war das schon Abenteuer. (Da waren Zuschauer und welche die gefinisht haben)

Aber man kann froh sein das es überhaupt Veranstaltungen gibt und hoffen das Felix das nächstes Jahr besser macht

Grüße SFB 

Ach ja und noch sportliche Grüße an den, der die letzten 15 km keine Führung gemacht hat und dann um den 4. Platz mitsprintet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

